# My take on the "Cigar-Band Table."



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been keeping most of the cigar bands from friends and cigars that I smoke at the house, and just recently I came up with an idea of where to put them to use. I found this coffee table in our storage area of the basement, and decided that it would make a great piece to take to college with me in the fall. I went up stairs and dumped all the bands I had been storing in a small glass jar onto the top of the table:









After pressing the bands in the spine of a giant medical book for two days to help flatten them, it was time to go to work.I used mod-podge (upon recommendation from the girlfriend of course ), it is a paste that can be applied via a paintbrush to nearly any surface without any preperation and dries to a nice shiny clearcoat. It's supposedly very popular with crafters and scrapbookers because of the ease of use and availability. It cost me 5 dollars at the local target along with some disposable paintbrushes.

I didn't have much forethought going into the whole process, and just layed the bands where ever they would fit neatly. I got a bit caught up and forgot to take pictures along the way! The mod-podge dries in about 5 minutes; I layed a base coat down then put the bands ontop of it, and then a very thin coat ontop of the bands in small sections. It took roughly a half an hour to do the entire top of the table from start to finish with the help of the lady friend. Below is a picture of it when the bands were layed out ontop of the base coat:









And a picture of it today, after it has dried completely. You can see how the clear coat layer really makes the bands more vibrant in the light:









Overall I was very satisfied with the result, and think it will make a great addition to my cigar area. Only thing left to do is the bottom, and perhaps the legs, when I have enough bands!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great Job Sam,

I use mod-podge for my Cigar Journals I send out from time to time!!!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very cool looking, thanks for sharing.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

lookin good buddy!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Great work Sam! I guess I am gonna have to start smoking more and saving so I can make one now! :bounce:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I have plans for some projects including bands and what not. One day I'll get around to em. So I will live through you motivated individuals for now.


----------



## Mfuchs88 (Jun 7, 2012)

I love the idea, and would maybe consider putting a piece of glass over it with some rubber feet underneath to protect the bands from condensation, spills, heat, etc. Nice job!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool idea!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sharp looking table!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been meaning to do this. I found a nice little table by the dumpster of my apt a few years back. I just need to sand and varnish it before I cover it. I also think I need more cigar bands


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

I have been saving bands to eventually make a poker table. Long way to go...


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

I've had the same idea for a long time now. How many bands did you use and what was the size of the table you put them on?


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks absolutely amazing!! Well done


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

First off, thanks everyone for the compliments and encouraging feedback!



joshuarodger said:


> I've had the same idea for a long time now. How many bands did you use and what was the size of the table you put them on?


Josh, I'd say approximately 60-75 bands or so to cover about a 1.5x1.5 foot, square table top.

As to the glass top; that's certainly a good idea. I'm sure a nice piece of glass just to go over top of it wouldn't cost very much and would increase the longevity of the bands quite a bit.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

That looks great. Not sure if any of you folks have seen this product before, but its awesome for this type of application. A thick clear epoxy coating, easy to apply and looks awesome.

Epoxy : Kleer Koat Table Top Epoxy

Here's a photo where someone applies it over pennies...


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice table, I like that. I too have been saving my bands, but I'm not sure what to do with them. I was thinking about making a picture collage of all my smoking buddies and filling in the blank spaces with cigar bands then having it framed.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

nice job, smoke! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

very nice looking table Sam!

my wife uses a good bit of mod podge too, good stuff apparently


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

The table looks very nice. 
Jake


----------

